# Custom Bridges



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Custom new bridges located in Salsibury NC PM for spec and prices


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Very lightweight they must be, and made of transparent aluminum (a la star trek?) 

Seriously, you need to look at the link for your picture, it is either wrong, or has restricted access... 

*ahh... you linked to something on the Aristo site, you have to be a member of the site to view the picture... *


Regards, Greg


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

File tooooo big I guess... redone...


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

(sigh) The file is not the wrong size. Aristo & the "partners" limits acccess to the website. Restricting folks from time to time and limiting crossposting of photos. I find it odd that at times I can log in to their forum and others I cannot. Botom line? Please find another place to "host" your photos and then post them so we can see your work. 

Chas


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, so email me with particulars.... [email protected] 

I need a number of custom bridges. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

When you folks get it figured out let me know. I need a couple of bridges also. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan 
Be sure to make it 8" clearance inside so someone can install GMM cat walks to finish it out.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

8" inside clearance and 11"tall inside.9 by 12 outside All out of 1/2 square tubing fully welded looking at about 25 per 8" like to build them in 8" units. But can build them any leght you want. the center one on the picture is 8 feet long and corded which cost a little more.... Still trying to find a good powder coated around town for a reasonable price. The 3 bridge cost me $360 to powder coat but it was a special order color and took the guy 4 weeks to get them done.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to say your photos are still not showing to most of us. Photos stored online here and on most other sites can be posted about anywhere. Those where you have them cannot.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I can see them and click on large ones????


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, read my post with the RED in bold. 

That will explain it to you. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Trying the pic thing again...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Too small unfortunately... I think you got the thumbnail, not the full size picture... the picture is only 160 x 120 pixels.... look for 640 x 480 as the max size.... 

Do you make housecalls? I think I need my bridges built in place, and they are curved, and they have to have lift out sections... otherwise it's easy... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I clicked on his properties and it said photo book something, not the "other site" that AC uses.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks to me as though he is accessing a photobucket picture through his Aristo account. If he would change the link to access it directly from photobucket, it would probably work.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

He posted the pictures on the Aristo site... then referenced that link.... so when you try to get to the picture on the Aristo site, you have to login to the Aristo forum to see it.... 



The pictures in the first post are done that way...

The smaller picture in the last post is just too darn small, a thumbnail..

Here's the thumbnail again:









And here's the full picture: (scaled down to forum rules)











Regards, Greg


----------

